# Skyway Pier - what's biting?



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello, everybody!

I'm trying to set up a time to head over to the Skyway pier, and I'm wondering what's been running lately... Anyone have a report?

I've only fished the south pier once; is there a significant difference in the catch between the north / south piers?

Thanks!

Tristan


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm headed out to the North Pier tommorow for a pierrat partay. Good chance to meet people and fish if your interested. Right now kings , spanish macks, grouper, and sharks are being caught. Tarpon are here too but, near impossible to land from the pier. check out www.skywaypiers.com for up to date information on what's biting. Hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, rhorm...

I checked out the website for the Skyway fishing pier, and saw the thread about the pierrat party, but unfortunately was not able to make it today; how'd it go?

I'm going to try to get out to the pier this week...

- Tristan


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Thanks for the reply, rhorm...
> 
> I checked out the website for the Skyway fishing pier, and saw the thread about the pierrat party, but unfortunately was not able to make it today; how'd it go?
> 
> ...



The pierrat party bombed. Nobody showed. I ended up keeping the 16 piece KFC meal I brought to myself. Oh well you snooze u looze. Anyway it was a slow day fishing. I ended up with a few small gags, a small seabass and some ladyfish that I gave to an asian lady. Nevertheless I always enjoy being out there fishing. Made some new friends and saw some tarpon rolling right next to the pier!! Awesome sight to behold!! :fishing: btw the shrimp and crabs are starting to show.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, we made it to the south pier yesterday afternoon. I had heard that there were fish a bitin' on the west side in the general vicinity of the bait shop, so we set up there.

Using Sabiki rigs, we caught plenty of bait - cigar minnows and etc.

Rigged up and tried our luck with the bait, and begain tossing lures on another rod. 

I got lots of slashes at the lures (got-cha, jig-n-swimbait, etc.) but no hookups. Finally connected with a chopper blue on the bait, and lost another a few minutes later...

Only 1 fish, but still fun.

Next time, I think I'll use a spoon on light tackle and try several spots before settling into a spot...

- Tristan


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

great report, try slowing down for more hook ups


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Man, I tried fast, I tried slow, I tried medium.... (whine! - lol!)

I spoke with the operator of the bait shop as we were leaving; he recommended small spoons with either a single or treble hook, and a medium retrieve for the Mack bite. I think a spoon is the only thing I _didn't_ throw!  

Got a semi-commitment from my Dad to meet me out on the pier next week - Sweet! He's always been a boater and mullet castnetter, and it's been years since he fished a bridge or pier. I'm hopeing that we can connect with some macks and make it a fun trip...

I think the pier is a blast, cause there's so many possibilities: macks, blues, kingfish, maybe even a grouper or....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

or..... Snapper!!! That's what i'll be targeting next time out.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

rhorm said:


> or..... Snapper!!! That's what i'll be targeting next time out.


Or a big bucket of K.F.C...... :beer:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

DORIGHT said:


> Or a big bucket of K.F.C...... :beer:


lol  get ur butt down here and I'll make sure to have some more kfc. Tastes pretty good still after baking in the jeep all day. :beer:  :fishing:


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Don't know when it will be but it'll be this year for sure !!! As long as we don't see $5.00 a gallon...These gas prices are rediculous..not to mention I think it's a big sheet of wool being pulled over our eyes... Imight luck out and get a promotion that comes with a gas card though...  If that happens i'll be down even sooner..Take care... and i know you know you aint missing nuthing here in good old ATL....


----------

